# Really bad breath



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have heard the 2 big causes of bad breath in a dog are teeth and digestive problems. 
Has anyone had any issues with their dogs more on the side of digestive issues? What might help this?


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Some dog foods are highly flavored with breathstinking ingredients. Try changing brands.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I noticed my boy Eli had very bad breath about 3 weeks ago. It came on suddenly. 

I thought maybe it was time for a cleaning already (he's 2 yrs old now). All I did was give him a good teeth brushing and the problem was resolved. Now I just make sure I brush his teeth once a week and he hasnt had bad breath since. 

That was an easy fix that I honestly didnt expect. Hope that works for you too.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Some dog foods cause stinky breath, especially fish-based foods. I feed Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream and p-u!!

Other causes include the teeth issue mentioned above.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

At the salon we'll get dogs with breath so bad, panting in your face and making your eyes water, that we'll muzzle them, lol. That's when they have stuff CAKED onto their teeth. My dog doesn't have bad breath. At all. I don't brush her teeth as often as I should, and her food is hardley consistant.

I don't know why her breath smells okay and teeth are so clean?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> At the salon we'll get dogs with breath so bad, panting in your face and making your eyes water, that we'll muzzle them


I dont mean to be rude, but that is a Dangerous practice!! Dogs can die from having a muzzle on too long (i have known people in other practices that it has happened to). They are already stressed being at the groomers, and generally it is warmer there with the dryers. If it is that bad then please keep some masks on and wear them instead. Please dont put the pets life at risk.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix had pretty bad breath, then we started giving him knuckle bones and knee bones to chew and his teeth are sparkling and his breath is pretty decent. Maybe gives those a try, or start brushing his teeth.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> At the salon we'll get dogs with breath so bad, panting in your face and making your eyes water, that we'll muzzle them, lol.


I agree with bigpoodleperson. That does not sound like good practise. Stink is part of what comes with working with dogs. Get masks for yourself, not the dogs. I would NOT like to hear that my dogs were muzzled simply for having stinky breath. I KNOW how bad dog breath can be, I had a 17 year old bichon that was on soft food her entire life.......near the end, a rotting carcass smelled better than her breath.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 24, 2009)

If the issue is tartar related start feeding raw knuckle bones and use Petzlife gel or spray. With-in a month tartar will disappear. If it seems digestion related add a good digestive enzyme to the dogs food. Try The Wholistic Pet Digest All Plus. Outstanding product with both prebiotics and probiotics. 
Once the gut flora is balanced breath should improve.


Also as a pet spa owner I agree it's very dangerous to muzzle unless absolutely necessary and only safe for a short time(nail trim,etc).

Kathy


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Locket said:


> Matrix had pretty bad breath, then we started giving him knuckle bones and knee bones to chew and his teeth are sparkling and his breath is pretty decent. Maybe gives those a try, or start brushing his teeth.


Where do you get the bones? We do brush the teeth very well Thanks


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Nigel said:


> If the issue is tartar related start feeding raw knuckle bones and use Petzlife gel or spray. With-in a month tartar will disappear. If it seems digestion related add a good digestive enzyme to the dogs food. Try The Wholistic Pet Digest All Plus. Outstanding product with both prebiotics and probiotics.
> Once the gut flora is balanced breath should improve.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I will look this up and get it today!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I get dried knuckle bones at my local pet store, but you can get raw bones from a butcher, usually for free if you pick up some meat (even if you're not a meat eater you can get some for the spoos and poms).


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Locket said:


> I get dried knuckle bones at my local pet store, but you can get raw bones from a butcher, usually for free if you pick up some meat (even if you're not a meat eater you can get some for the spoos and poms).


I just got Harry dried rib bones from my grocery store. I make him eat them in the garage though because of the mess they make and around the kids I just don't think it's sanitary. I've gotten him knuckle bones and he hasn't eaten those as well as that rib bone so you might have to experiment on what works.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Olie said:


> I have heard the 2 big causes of bad breath in a dog are teeth and digestive problems.
> Has anyone had any issues with their dogs more on the side of digestive issues? What might help this?


If it's digestive problems I've heard that adding a tablespoon of live plain yogurt (with cultures) to their food helps a lot.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Sometimes a dog with kidney disease will have really odd smelling breath...it's something to do with ketosis.

I recommend the vet (as usual, I know...) :/


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I dont mean to be rude, but that is a Dangerous practice!! Dogs can die from having a muzzle on too long (i have known people in other practices that it has happened to). They are already stressed being at the groomers, and generally it is warmer there with the dryers. If it is that bad then please keep some masks on and wear them instead. Please dont put the pets life at risk.


That's very interesting, never thought of it like that. I've never done it myself, but I'll pass the word along.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Locket said:


> I get dried knuckle bones at my local pet store, but you can get raw bones from a butcher, usually for free if you pick up some meat (even if you're not a meat eater you can get some for the spoos and poms).



I found them left work and grabbed some. My Poms OH yeah they would love them And I will check meat market also. Thanks


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> If it's digestive problems I've heard that adding a tablespoon of live plain yogurt (with cultures) to their food helps a lot.


Thanks.....I am doing that too, it's only been a few days so I want to try to keep an eye on it for a couple more days.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Sometimes a dog with kidney disease will have really odd smelling breath...it's something to do with ketosis.
> 
> I recommend the vet (as usual, I know...) :/


I am going to use these tablets and enzyme powders for a few days along with the bones just to see if the breath improves but I am with you as well we will be doing a vet check sonn anyway - although she appears very healthy. She is happy energetic girl!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Olie, 

Did you try brushing the teeth already to see if that made an improvement? I know it sounds like a really simple solution but I would attemp that first before moving forward. Just a suggestion. 

I also do agree with what everyone else stated if that doesnt work.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Olie said:


> I am going to use these tablets and enzyme powders for a few days along with the bones just to see if the breath improves but I am with you as well we will be doing a vet check sonn anyway - although she appears very healthy. She is happy energetic girl!


Yeah, should be fine. The kidney smell is very distinct.
I would definitely grab some raw bones to help out with the teefers though.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> Olie,
> 
> Did you try brushing the teeth already to see if that made an improvement? I know it sounds like a really simple solution but I would attemp that first before moving forward. Just a suggestion.
> 
> I also do agree with what everyone else stated if that doesnt work.


We have a couple time yes  I am hoping being on the P. enzymes and tablets will improve by tomorrow - - She has been through some major changes over the past few weeks though so nerves could be playing their part.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

taxtell said:


> Yeah, should be fine. The kidney smell is very distinct.
> I would definitely grab some raw bones to help out with the teefers though.


SECRETO - just curious I am sure I will google this too but what is that smell like if you can describe it??


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Its a very sickly sweet smell. Some people are more adept at smelling it then others. I know a vet that can tell there is a cow with this before they even walk in the barn. Other people could be right next to that same cow and not tell. If they have that destintive breath then there are other signs with it as well.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it safe for a dog if you cook a knuckle- bone first ??? Or it makes it maybe than too soft to be safe :rolffleyes:. How about baking it ???

Thanks


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> Is it safe for a dog if you cook a knuckle- bone first ??? Or it makes it maybe than too soft to be safe . How about baking it ???


Never cook bones!! It makes them hard and splinter!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Its a very sickly sweet smell. Some people are more adept at smelling it then others. I know a vet that can tell there is a cow with this before they even walk in the barn. Other people could be right next to that same cow and not tell. If they have that destintive breath then there are other signs with it as well.


Yeah, it's really distinct, kind of sweet and ...chemically?

I didn't realize this until I was talking to Doc today, but some people can't smell ketones at all!

I can smell them a mile off.

I can also smell everything a mile off.


----------

